# Mimzy's Blog!! ((and Fallow))



## fuzz16 (Sep 22, 2009)

[align=center]




[/align]
So my homin slave kept on bein' selfish and talkin' bout her to much so Fallow and I got together and makin' our own blog = 

A bits about the boot-a-ful me. I was born Mai 9, 2009. It was a pretty day, too. My mommi was a small broken chesnut just like me!! My daddi was a big handsome man and my homin tells me all the time I am startin to look a lot like him with his big fat head. I think that's a compliment, though. My homin brought me home June 15th and she said I was the tiniest cootest baby she'd ever did see. I remember how happy she was and how much pain and depressed she was before me, I gave her lotta kisses and I made her happy. I don't like bois after the stories she told me, I'm very particular about who I like of her friends...homins just don't make sense to me sometimes. =:/

Which leads me to this! I'm so upset with my homin right now! She's been talking about getting me a boitoi! I was horrified. I don't want a boi after all the stories she tells me. That's why I'm so super mean to them. I'ma be a heartbreaker just like my homin. She taught me one thing, at least! 

[align=center][/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
Mimzy was hoggin the big typy screen thing. My homin mum is sitting with me now giving me cuddles and love as I type. She says to say ello. Homin mom is treated like a slave by Mimzy! She's so mean to her sometimes. Demanding all the attention and just taking her food. I don't know why mum lets her do it. I think she shoulda get caged up! = ((Don't tell Mimzy I said that)) 

Well Mimzy dida not wanna talk about me, so I'll tell you about me. I came from the same lady as Mimzy, I am older than her, and born before her! Mimzy's kinda weird, she says my bundad is very handsome. I think she is nuts. I'm just as pretty as him! I was born March 15, 2009. Mum got me cause she fell in love with my baby picture. Totally understandable, though. I was super cute. Mum picked up me and my brother April 21, 2009. She always liked me better than him, I was always much nicer. He was mean to her like Mimzy and very demanding. He was mean to me sometimes too, such a bully. Him and Mimzy woulda made a good pair!! =:# ((Don't tell Mimzy I said that neither!!))

Sadly my brother doesn't live with us anymore. =:'( I didn't understand till one night mum came into our cage with a few blue berries and my favorite crackers and held me and Blake and cried. I never seen a homin have water come out thier eyes. Maybe that's where rain is from. Blake said it's cause homins have clear blood that looks like water and she was hurt. Either way, Blake left mum to eat but I stayed with her and she got my fur all bloody and wet with her eyes. Blake left a few weeks later with Mizz Sara. 

Now Mimzy and I gotta stay in the garage cause mum's got super lots of bags to unpack and I been in her room once and it's such a mess still. Her bed is comfy as I member it, though. I gotta go, mum said we get to play in the grass since it's kinda nice out.


----------



## fuzz16 (Sep 23, 2009)

Well yesterday I went to petsmart to return some things that I decided I didnt really need nor want and had a small shopping spree with the money I got back. Got Daisy a new collar and leash, pink of course, a couple toys for her, and then toys for the buns. :inlove:


[align=left]Started playing around with idea for an NIC cage and I love planning things out so here it is. What do you think? Think it'll be big enough for a french lop and flemish?
[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=left]On another note. Been super frustrated as I'm trying to get quit smoking. Detoxing sucks :grumpy:[/align]
[align=left]Will have pictures up hopefully tonight of the two...I feel like I've been so busy [/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks good. Gonna wait here patiently for new photo's.

Good luck with your will to quit smoking


----------



## fuzz16 (Sep 24, 2009)

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]
I finally got my homin to sneak me in! I got to watch her build my new home! She said I gotta share it with Fallow soon. How ridiculous is that!!! I got to see Apple, too. He's visiting until Friday night!! He's very...immature. She got no pictures of me...she said her camera was dead and felt bad. She's been sad...She came and got me in the middddle of the nite to hold me, Fallow said she had a bad dream, he let her hold him for a bit. He's so nice to her

[/align]





[align=left][/align]





[align=left]
Here's the NIC cage so far:




[/align]


[align=left]
Here's a bunch of pictures of Apple hanging out inside the cage while I worked on it a bit. He's here until Friday with me  So I can get my rexfix:



[/align]


[align=left]








[/align]


[align=left]



[/align]


[align=left]



[/align]


[align=left]



[/align]


[align=left]



[/align]


[align=left]



[/align]


[align=left]



[/align]


[align=left]










[/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 24, 2009)

Apple is SSSSSSOOOOOOO Cute. The cage looks great


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 8, 2009)

[align=center]





My poor homin has been stressed, she's working a lot and she is all broken from a boy. I didn't really pay attention but Fallow listened to the arguement and Fallow sat in her lap and cuddled her. Poor girl...I told Fallow of he did something like that to me ever he would meet psychotic.

Anyways, I found some old pictures my homin took from August month and thought I'd post them up for her cause she's still to mad and sad to deal with anyone or anything.[/align]
[align=center]

*Fallow:*

























*Mimzy:*





















*Coot couple!?!*







[/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 8, 2009)

Gorgeous bunny's and great blog!


----------



## SweetSassy (Oct 8, 2009)

All your bunnies are gorgeous!!! :inlove: VERY CUTE pic's!! 



My 5 yr old daughter loved the pic's. inkbouce:


----------



## myheart (Oct 8, 2009)

Such great pics of your fur-kids!!! I can't get over seeing Fallow stretch up as high as the baby gate... :shock:That looks like a hop-skip-jump for him to get over...

You'll have to keep us posted on how Mimzy and Fallow like their new digs. 

myheart


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 14, 2009)

Sorry for lack of updates. A boy who called himself my bf cheated on me with two different girls and tried to get back wit his ex, then turned around and said we were just friends when I confronted him...always follow your gut, people. Just been stressed and tryin to remember not all guys are like him and get over the once again betrayal. 

Fallow is now inside! My room got rearranged a bit and the NIC cage takes up a lot of room. He rearranges it a lot, i dont think he's decided how he likes it. lol. 
Sadly Mimzy is still in the garage but gettin a heat light set up for her cause how cold its starting to get, but she still doesnt use her litter box so Fallow overruled her cause he does.


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm breaking the rules...not supposed to date or talk to people in our cruising group....lol...hopefully it doesn't blow up in my face.

Sadly no pictures of Mimzy, but got a few of Fallow and his cage. Which is really messy in the pics.


















and Fallow jumped up into bed and hopped around for a bit before bedtime


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 16, 2009)

Great pictures! His cage isn't messy its lived in.


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 16, 2009)

Ya, I'm actually really surprised he hasnt jumped out. It's only two panels high and he can stand the height of it. LOL. Guess he's happy in there and probably helps he hates the dog and she sleeps in my room off and on durnig the day


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Oct 18, 2009)

beautiful buns! Did you make the hay racks yourself?


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 26, 2009)

*sharlaelizabeth wrote: *


> beautiful buns! Did you make the hay racks yourself?


ya i just bent one of the NIC panels in half, figured itd be cheaper than my original plan to go buy a a shower rack


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 26, 2009)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> *sharlaelizabeth wrote: *
> 
> 
> > beautiful buns! Did you make the hay racks yourself?
> ...


How do you bend it without it breaking? I tried and it snapped on one end


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Oct 26, 2009)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> *sharlaelizabeth wrote: *
> 
> 
> > beautiful buns! Did you make the hay racks yourself?
> ...


Neat! I'm going to try that as soon as I get another box of NIC panels.


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 26, 2009)

Apple is GORGEOUS!:faint:


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes Apple was beautiful and i loved him, but hes not mine and isnt with me anymore.


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 29, 2009)

Ok...so I had to cancel Fallow's nueter appointment for friday because now my parents have decided to take all my paychecks from here on out and give me 20$ a week...seriously im 20 years old!!
Really frustrated right now with this whole situation living with my parents. I have no other choice though.

Fallow is now free-roamin and likes jumpin up and down off the bed and nudging me when im sleeping. Last night I woke up to him with his head under the blanket trying to get under more. lol.

































Mimzy is still in the garage sadly but she is being moved up to my room once it gets done rabbit-proofing and cleaned up...have to decide whether to stick her in the NIC cage or keep her in the kennel. Either way I'm hopin she'll soon learn better litter habits...


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 29, 2009)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> Ok...so I had to cancel Fallow's nueter appointment for friday because now my parents have decided to take all my paychecks from here on out and give me 20$ a week...seriously im 20 years old!!
> Really frustrated right now with this whole situation living with my parents. I have no other choice though.


How is one suppose to live on $20 a week?? I know I can't. You have a young child with you. That's incredibly STUPID. I'm sorry your parent's are being selfish and taking your money away. Are they at least putting the rest of the money into savings for you?? 


Fallow is so cute.


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 29, 2009)

The money is going to bills...I right now owe them about 4g. Which is understandable but the money still goes toward her daycare and her needs, i just cant get anything I need.
They expect me to pretty much just buy gas...and not drive anywhere. In a way i understand and itll keep me from spending on things i dont HAVE to have...like clothes and food, but then again there are things i personally need to...


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 29, 2009)

Yah. I understand now, but they should at least do you a favor a put a few $$ in savings so when you leave you don't leave with nothing.


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 29, 2009)

lol...ya well thing is is i dont have money to spare to go into savings. 

it sucks cause daycare is so expensive...its something so many employers are dumb to and they just really dont even care. and its so hard to find jobs right now its ridiculous. even working full time i cant afford to live paying no rent. haha...with govt help i still pay 127$ a week for daycare, without it id be paying 250$ its ridiculous how much they can charge for daycare...and sadder my daughter goes to la petit but even the not so fancy well known daycares are the same...or around there. so its pretty miserable lol...sorry to use this to rant.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 29, 2009)

Ok. I C... 

Rant away it's your blog


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 5, 2009)

So...when I took my daughter to ER for a MRSA abcess to be drained i got a 300$ bill...got one the other day charging me 760$ for being IN the emergency room! like seriously!!! What is wrong with hospitals! Who has that kind of money!!!

Anyways...moved Mimzy inside. Clipped her nails and she passed out between me and the dog
*Outside time:* She's pretty good about running free outside and stayin in a small area, still keep a close eye on her though.
























*And Fallow...*


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 5, 2009)

ok im lame...took a lotta pics of the same thing o well






















this one Daisy is growlin at my cat who was walkin by...she was being protective over little Mimzy


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 6, 2009)

Cute pictures with the dog.


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 6, 2009)

thank you


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 6, 2009)

AwwwCute pic's!!


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 9, 2009)

WOW Brenda what great pics!!!!


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks 



Ok, so I was talking to a friend and we were sending pictures back and forth and I sent him a few pictures of me and Mimzy...I never realized how off Mimzy is. She is a HUGE cuddle bug, and I feel so lucky to have her. I've said it before...but she is my heart bun.















Thought this picture was funny...










Fallow has become A LOT more outgoing since he has started free roaming. I was making breakfast this morning and i heard stompin upstairs, first thought was the dog...turns out Fallow was running around upstairs being all fat and loud lol. I'm thankful he hasn't started spraying since I moved Mimzy into the room. He lays by her cages and grooms her through the bars. They will make a great couple


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 19, 2009)

Fallow's nueter is scheduled for monday 



EDT: [ame=http://vimeo.com/1084537]http://vimeo.com/1084537[/ame]love this video!


----------



## AmyBunny (Nov 19, 2009)

Yay Fallow! Best of Luck!


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 23, 2009)

Well took Fallow in this morning, they called earlier to tell me the surgery went well and I can pick him up after 2pm. yay! I felt horrible leaving him there and he was licking me and cuddling up to me as close as he could while we were waiting. Poor boy.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 25, 2009)

Hows Fallow doing?


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 25, 2009)

Fallow's good. He cuddled in bed with my boy person and I and let me cuddle him for awhile before hopping down to lay next to Mimzy's cage. I'm hoping their bonding goes really well meaning he is already so attached to her and always near her kennel


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 28, 2009)

Fallow is doing wonderful. Nothing about his personality has changed except for the spraying has stopped.  But he was very well behaved before.  

Mimzy got out of the kennel and into an xpen made of NIC panels. She sticks her nose out as far as she can and Fallow lays down beside her and licks her. I'm hoping that;s a good sign and I was right in thinking it will be easy to bond them.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 28, 2009)

Brenda, your Bunnies are adorable. Is Mimzy a French Lop? She is so cute and cuddly looking.

I hope the bonding goes well for you. They will make such a cute couple. I just love watching bonded bunnies together.

Your dogis lovely what breed is he/she?

I look forward to more pictures.

Susan


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 29, 2009)

SOOOSKA* wrote: *


> Brenda, your Bunnies are adorable. Is Mimzy a French Lop? She is so cute and cuddly looking.


Mimzy is a french lop! A tiny one!! She is very cuddly but hates being held and looking so much like her daddy, fat and bull headed! I'm happy about that! 


SOOOSKA* wrote: *


> I hope the bonding goes well for you. They will make such a cute couple. I just love watching bonded bunnies together.



This will be my first bonding, so I'm hoping it goes well. I don't know what to look for or where to start...guess when their ready to tolerate one another they'll let me know 



Oh...and the dog...hmm...she is a great dane lab mix I think. She's a shelter dog...her story is something in itself. She started out as a relationship puppy-you know those relationships where they add a puppy instead of a baby- and they didn't work out. My sister took the dog instead of it going to the shelter and I do a lot of taking care of her cause my sister works a lot. She's had demo mange since she was 7 weeks old, she is now around 9 months I beleive...so still fighting it!


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm loosing hope in Mimzy. I gave her more room because her litter habits were getting ((slightly)) better and I felt cruel with her having so little room while Fallow free roamed. But she hasnt used her litter box AT ALL. She's pooping wherever and peeing in a cardboard box I have in there for her. ): 
To make things worse, this mornign I woke up to Mimzy jumping in bed with me ): I'm assuming she stood on the cardboard box and jumped out, even though that box couldn't support her weight. I'm just hoping Fallow didn't notice her out. Ya, stupid me. Going to talk to the vet about spaying and possible abortion if needed.


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 30, 2009)

Charlee was going through the tunnel so Fallow started following her


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 1, 2009)

Ahh that's so cute. Baby and Bunny


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks 

Since Fallow's nueter he has become extremely needy and craving attention, and kinda bossy. He's like my PMSing sister. Lol. 
So I was drawing the other night ((kinda depressed and crying all that kinda thing-BLAH)) and he came under my arm and started purring and did a bunny flop right under my arm. It was so comforting. 
Then last night there were some people over and hanging out in my room. He ran around everywhere poking everyone with his nose and finally laid down next to me and just let me love on him. He's like a little loyal dog. I didn't even have to bribe him with treats!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 4, 2009)

Thats great, everybody needs a bunny or two like that.


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Thats great, everybody needs a bunny or two like that.



Yes! I am so thankful I have two bunnies who are so tolerant and loving ((most of the time))


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 6, 2009)

Well, the bonding is going well. Mimzy still sticks her head as far as she can through the NIC panel holes and Fallow licks her and lays by her always. 
While they get play time together, Fallow is extremely loving and gentle with her. She lacks the confidence free roaming my room she once had. She will venture away to use the litter box then runs back to him. It's cute, him her protector...yet she is extremely jealous! I was snuggling with Fallow and she turned and grunted and bit him. 
She is being very vocal, she grunts and cheeps when I talk to her. Lol. I've never heard a rabbit make so much noise...I have no idea why she is though. 

Fallow and my cat hanging out...I can;t get over how cute his butt is!!





They make a heart  I thought this was to cute





I look horrible...ugh, long weekend. Lol. But this is right before Mimzy grunted at Fallow and charged him...hmm...I refuse to be anyones property!!





And...happy couple. I'm so glad they get along so well. I am glad I didn't have to go through the month long bonding that it takes with some. She doesn't get to free roam with him until her litter box habits improve. My parents are once more wanting me to get rid of them...because Fallow poops around his litter box and not in it. Wow...my room. I pick it up twice a day and vacuum. I think he just hates rabbits in general and doesn't want them around and comin up with any excuse to have them gone...I won't give in though..he may think that rabbits are stupid pets and can't offer anything but my rabbit gives me more attention than the dog!! Better behaved to.


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 12, 2009)

If Mimzy IS prego she is 18 days along...I'm worried. I'm going to palpate her in a couple days but shes getting plenty of hay and water and she seems very content. Very prissy, though. It's not like her, so either she IS pregnant or it's her hormones kicked in. 

Fallow is getting soooo cuddly it's insane! He slept on the edge of the bed the other night with me...he knows he's not allowed in bed so when I came home from work to see him in my bed I shook my head and he laid back his ears and nudged my hand then went back to laying at the head of the bed...like he owned it -.- A tisk tisk from me and he went to the ground...hes almost too cute to say no to!


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 17, 2009)

So cute story I had to tell.

My sister's bf doesn't understand why I have rabbits. Well we were hanging out in my sister's room making fun of her as she wrapped gifts and out of no where he was like-I pet your bunny!
So he explained.
Fallow was sitting on the edge of the bed all 4 legs sprawled out watchin tv...i just laugh pictuin it. lol. it doesnt surprise me at all! hes a bed bum now that hes allowed up there


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 21, 2009)

We went to my work and did santa pictures yesterday. Fallow slept on a bottom shelf behind some product and Mimzy in the kennel. It was fun seeing all the dogs. There was 2 hairless rat terriers...weird looking. and a 220lbs brindle english mastiff, he was beautiful

In other news. I'm about to cry. My mom talks down on me to all of my family and blames me for every problem that occurs...she wants to kick me out and take custody of my daughter.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 21, 2009)

*fuzz16 wrote:*


> In other news. I'm about to cry. My mom talks down on me to all of my family and blames me for every problem that occurs...she wants to kick me out and take custody of my daughter.


OMG I hate your mom. How is exactly is taking your daughter from you going to make your life better?? So now you only have to live on the streets by your self? To bad you weren't closer, I'm sure you 4 could stay here. Just don't tell anyone lol.


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 21, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> *fuzz16 wrote:*
> 
> 
> > In other news. I'm about to cry. My mom talks down on me to all of my family and blames me for every problem that occurs...she wants to kick me out and take custody of my daughter.
> ...



Thanks, and ya...I have a friend in MI who is my last resort if I have no where to go...I'm sure she'd let us stay with her.

And because I don't take care of her, I guess. Because they take her from me when I try to read to her, they spoil her rotten, and they do everything and then when I try to play with her then my parents say I'm mean and I'll read to her and they'll tell me that I'm not doing it right because I'm pointing at colors and stuff...and we'll watch teletubbies and my parents get mad because I'm gonna make her a couch potatoe who watches TV all the time. I'm only good for changing diapers, making her food, getting her something when my parents are to lazy, paying the bills and so on. It's gotten to the point that I don't want to be around my daughter when their home and ya...they even get mad when I don't take her to daycare on my day off so I can't even play with her then. I have a list of stuff to do that they are to lazy to do. Though I appreciate them giving me a place to live now...I'm tired of the stress and biting my tongue so I don't cry in front of them. 

I'm just...fed up with it. Sometimes it's not even worth argueing or trying to be a mom. They think I am a huge druggie and drunk and a slut...my dad told my daughter that he hopes I slit my wrists or stab myself in the throat so I bleed out and die. This isn't the right place to say this I guess...but it feels nice to get it out. 



They wonder why I work so much...its cause I don't want to be home. I can't do anything right apparently. *sigh*


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 21, 2009)

Why would you take your child to daycare on your day off. That just sounds stupid.

Your parents are horrible.


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 21, 2009)

I love this pic  

Mimzy is adorable!!


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 21, 2009)

Daycare is 100$ a week-with state help. I have to pay whether she goes one day or all...or none. So They think that I am wasting money if she doesn't go


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 21, 2009)

Sorry your having so many problems with yourparents before the holidays. Hope things get better for you.


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks...I think talking about it helped a lot...thanks for the replies you two


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 21, 2009)

I should have said Mimzy is adorable too. I know that's Fallow in the pic. :foreheadsmack:



For your daughters sake, try not to play into your parents drama.You sound like a great person. You work and take care of your daughter andtake care of your responsibilites( bunnies..etc..:biggrin2 .And I hope things work out for you. You deserve it.


----------



## myheart (Dec 21, 2009)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> For your daughters sake, *try not to play into your parents drama.*You sound like a great person. You work and take care of your daughter andtake care of your responsibilites( bunnies..etc..:biggrin2 .And I hope things work out for you. You deserve it.




:yeahthat: I do not have children, but I lived with a verbally abusive person for way too long. Personally, I think verbal abuse is ten times worse than physical abuse. Hateful words cut a persons soul and spirit which are more difficult to heal. Start documenting all the stuff your parents do, just in case they seek legal action to take your daughter. Definitely get some help from a crisis counselor. How can you be the best mom you are capable of being if your own parents keep you depressed to suit their needs? If your parents are unwilling to get the picture that they are hurting everyone in the family with their mean-spirited comments, then take your daughter away before it is too late. Please don't let your daughter grow up to be an angry person like her grandparents are. 

Sending tons of hugs to you and your daughter. :hug:

myheart


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 21, 2009)

Ya...I agree to verbal abuse is worse. 
And I really just want to move out it was better then. 
My boss told me to tell them that you raised me so I do what I know-to my parents. Which makes sense. 
I don't think they have anything on me to take her away, the courts wouldn't grant it. The only theing they could do is disown me and kick me out and then I'd have to find somewhere to go before they got her. 

thank you everyone so much...i hate bringing such personal things on here, but it does help a lot to have the support behind me. thanks again everyone *hugs*


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 22, 2009)

The courts would never take your daughter away. Your taking care of her, your paying for her daycare, you work, so there is no reason for the court to take her. It's just your parents way to keep you under their thumb. Don't fall for it. I have 4 kids and I've been thru one divorce already. So unfortunately i know quite a bit. Lol.



It takes ALOT for a court to take your kid away. Your doing a great job and hopefully someday you andyour daughter can have your own place to call home. :hug:


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks

And I normally try and ignore it...but its said so much that sometimes i think itd be best


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 22, 2009)

I need more pictures on here...

Fallow is getting a lot more outgoing and has fallen in love with sleeping on the bed. Not one peice of poop has been found and no pee so I am very pleased to let him sleep there! He pulls back the blankets and likes snuggling partly under them with his head on the pillow or hanging off the bed. 
He has even started helping me make the bed! When I make the bed in the morning he will jump on the bed and pull around the blanket then he I throw down another blanket and he jumps on top and puts wrinkles in it for me.
My sister is slowly falling for him. I woke up to her yelling for me to get him out before she throws him against the wall...I walk in there and he's in bed with her kissing him. Ya, my sister's falling for him!!

















Daisy about to give him a bath








I told him to make a funny face...he looks scared lol












Stealing Mimzy's hay








Daisy likes eating the hay...uck








Mimzy's current cage

A bonding time









































Brought home a bag of hay and Fallow dug in









My little french lop...ugh she weighs like NOTHING!! Such a tiny girl ):


----------



## paul2641 (Dec 22, 2009)

OMG your bunnies are absolutely gorgeous, Cuteness overload lol!


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 22, 2009)

Awww thanks

Working on small bonding time...Mimzy grooms so roughly though. She will bite his neck and face...poor Fallow


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 22, 2009)

:inlove: Love the pic's!!! Your bunnies are beautiful/ handsome.



Brenda, your very pretty too!


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks  I appreciate it and so do the buns 

Fallow got in trouble tonight..ate the sisters phone charger -.- that's 20$ out of the bunny budget


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh no! That stinks.


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 22, 2009)

yep...ive been through about 10 phone chargers....he chews through the wire protecter!


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 22, 2009)

Lol...and youeven had a wire protector on it.:roflmao:

Daisy ate mine once. I won't let that happen again. Lol. But my buns aren't free roam like yours.


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 22, 2009)

i hide my cords under pillows and anything i can lol...im going to try this new wire with a bad taste put in it

btw my daughter screamed when she saw your avatar in it...she liked all the bunnies


----------



## hln917 (Dec 22, 2009)

Your buns are so cute! You're lucky they are bonding well. Sorry to hear about your personal problems. I hope it gets better for you and your daughter.

At least the phone charger is only $20. Sebastian just chewed up the cord for the portable heater that we leave for him and that too was wrapped up!


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 22, 2009)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> i hide my cords under pillows and anything i can lol...im going to try this new wire with a bad taste put in it
> 
> btw my daughter screamed when she saw your avatar in it...she liked all the bunnies AwwwThanks.


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 22, 2009)

*hln917 wrote: *


> Your buns are so cute! You're lucky they are bonding well. Sorry to hear about your personal problems. I hope it gets better for you and your daughter.
> 
> At least the phone charger is only $20. Sebastian just chewed up the cord for the portable heater that we leave for him and that too was wrapped up!



Well, bonding could go better. If I give any attention to Fallow and none to Mimzy cause she's stand offish...then she will start attacking him and humping him...he actually growled at her once when she came up to me when he was by my side...I don't know if its going well or not. Lol. their grooming one another but they have some jealousy issues they need to work out...

i think i need to break up wit fallow...the only man in my life who hasnt betrayed me!!! lmao


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 24, 2009)

Well...Mimzy and Fallow spent the night together 
Mimzy jumped in bed and laid by my side for a little bit. I had forgotten how much I had missed having her in bed with me. But if she starts peeing or pooping in bed then she wont be allowed up there anymore. 
SUPRISINGLY her litter training has gotten amazing since she has more room. doesnt make sense to me, lol. but she wont poop anywhere but inside her cage, which i leave open for her


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 25, 2009)

Not sure when but a holland will be added to my family. bew lines and ill either get a BEW, VM, or a blue. It will be a buck. 

now just waiting to hear when the doe throws a kit


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 27, 2009)

I am currently planning out rearranging my room-it will be painted when warmer. And I need to close up the holes in the walls. 

A new NIC cage will be built, and hopefully i will soon be getting some coroplast finally

im taking off the frame on my bed so no worries about them going underneath it

Getting cord protector for the cords in my room

i really need a better design for my nic cage...i need to go get more panels. the new cage will be by the window so i am planning on making a platform for them to veiw out and sit in the sun. 

building up an emergency first aid kit, too. what does everyone have in theirs? already have vet wrap, iodine, antibacterial, nail clippers, brush

also want to get a dog bed for the rabbits. Fallow has been laying on a blanket i folded up for him

out of bordom im going to start playing with homemade toy ideas. 
-going to get some boxes at work tomorrow hopefully and then shred newspaper and mimzy can have her hayday with that as she is a huge digger

_____________
on a sadder note. my cat wont go into my room anymore because fallow picks on her. rabbits are now being locked up at night.


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 27, 2009)

Sounds like you have future plans! WooHoo!! Your a GREAT bunny Mom!!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 3, 2010)

MK!!!! So I'll start with a short update....
-Well, I am meeting my brother for lunch tomorrow. He doesn't come in town often but...we fought recently and we need to see eachother. He's not my real brother but actually my fiance's real brother. But him and I have both lost our soul mate and the four of us were the best of friends...so my brother and I kinda heal eachother even though I can't stand him sometimes.

-It's been nearly 2 years since my beloved Jesse died...feb 28...it still hurts like I heard the news yesterday. Still feel to numb and when I still call him my fiance...which definately puts guys off. I know there's a time to hold on and to let go...I know it's time to let go. But I'm still not ready. :rainbow:

-My parents are still nuts but every since I wrote on my fb how much my mom stresses me out it's gotten better. If I had known it would be that easy I woulda done it years ago

-I have gone through a box of kleenex and my nose is RAW

-i have sucedded in part of my new years resolution. no smokin so far!!! 7 years of smoking...to many attempts to quit to count...but so far im not craving them! Yay me! (I refuse to take meds to help...this is a mind challenge i need to beat on my own)

on a happier note....SOME PICTURES!!!!!




*Charlee and Mimzy:* Mimzy is Charlee's fav bun...ever since she was a baby.









*new NIC cage*









































*Just Pictures*


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 3, 2010)

OMG.... :inlove:Love thepic's! Your bunnies are adorable. 



Is that your daughter? She is so cute. Sorry for your loss. That has to be hard. Hopefully time heals. :hug:


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 3, 2010)

YA!!! thats my baby girl, Charlee going on 18 months!!! o goodness...crazy to say...shes growing to fast. UGH!

and ya...time does heal everything eventually...just the waiting game for now. lol


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 4, 2010)

The pic's of Charlee playing & climbingin the cage are 

socute. Fallow seems like a great bunny. Looks like you two 

have a great bond.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 4, 2010)

lol Charlee colored on the cardboard to. she made the bunnys floor prettiful!!!

And Fallow is my maybe heart bunny (i dont know how to tell...im afraid if i say he is my one true heart bunny it;; jinx something))...he is my acclaimed bf and he cheats on mimzy often and comes and cuddles with me when she isnt around lmfao...he does get upset wit me easily and has a lot of attitude. i think Mimzy may be rubbing off on him


----------



## myheart (Jan 4, 2010)

NIC cages are best when they are 'kid-tested & bunny-approved'  New design looks like the buns will have a lot of fun with it.

I am sure that others have different means of knowing if a bunny is their heart-bunny. For me, I know that deep in my heart if something happened to my heart-bunny, my heart will literally stop and fall to pieces. I have had two heart-bunnies, Maggie and Luna, and with both losses I felt like my life ended the moment they left me. Sheesh... in tears again thinking about them. Yes, time heals such losses of the heart, but you are right that it is a waiting game sometimes.l

myheart


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 4, 2010)

LOL yes, i think it passedthe kid testing. it withstood her 29lbs so will be fine with Fallows 12lbs 

I think my Dalton was a heart bunny then...i had that rabbit for 6 months and we never bonded...but then i got dumped and my heart shattered and i lost my best friend to cancer all in a week..and i laid in bed and cried till there were no more tears just i went into shock. no getting up to eat...just drink whatever i could find to not feel. then Dalton, for the first time, laid IN bed with me...not touching me...but just by me. he nudged me every now and then...he saved my life...he gave me hope. 
anyways fighting back tears ive been fighting all day. 

today was rough...

I went to lunch with my brother...we talked about a lot of things that were very personal and i bit back tears all day and when hugging him it turned into us holding eachother and i honestly was terrified suddenly of loosin him. him and i both lost our loves...i could have been there more after jesse died...i could have spent more time in the hospital and not been so afraid to loose aaron as jeremy sat there watching him die...while i ignored it. 

so many things about the situation bother me now that i look back
im so scared of hospitals
im cryin now
i have no one to hold me now and say its ok
i need this right now...to just get it out
i was afraid to loose aaron after i lost jesse
i knew aaron was dyin...yet i avoided him. cause i figured itd make it easier if i wasnt around so much...that id not care as much
i miss them so much
i lost my fiance...
i lost my best friend.
and my brother got me a stupid rabbit. 

now im really cryin...

he gave me a little box and told me merry christmas. inside was a little bunny...he has blue eyes...i don't know what he is...hes cute. i cant think of a name...i keep wantint to name him baxter. but my ex was brandon baxter...who broke my heart. 

im still crying

now i have a rabbit that i dont know what to do with...charlee is holding me brushing away my tears...

i miss dalton
i miss jesse
i miss aaron
and all i have is my brother left.
and my daughter...
and fallow and mimzy...
and now a stupid little adorable baby bunny i dont really need...but hes from my brother...so hes staying...



now to fix my make up before my dad sees ive been crying.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 4, 2010)

Great pictures, looks like a pretty protective puppyof your daughter.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 4, 2010)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Great pictures, looks like a pretty protective puppyof your daughter.


Thanks. And Daisy can be very protective which is nice. Their around 8 months apart in age so they'll grow up together...which I think will be really nice for Charlee


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok...new bunny still has no name...I was really upset earlier so I guess I didn't say much..I talked to my brother a bit about the bunny. All he'd say is...it had blue eyes. 
He is really rabbit stupid...animal stupid in general.

I have a couple pictures...will take more tomorrow...I'm guessing some sort of lop cause his ears are fallin. Age I don't know...He's tiny though...I know I should find him a good home. I know I can't have another bunny. I can take care of him, but my parents won't allow it...but he's from my brother...all him and I have shared is death. Now we have a bunny...I know these posts are depressing...I know not many people read this...I NEED SOMEONE TO TELL ME IM GOING TO BE OK...please...im crying again. im a strong person...but not right now...all because of a bunny...dangit.










girl i work with giving him bunkisses


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 4, 2010)

OMG...How SWEET!! AwwwAdorable... :inlovethe new bunny) Is it male? female? 



Sorry your going thru such a rough time. Sending you hugs from Ohio ((((HUGS)))) :hug:


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks April...thank you.

And he's a little boy..I'll take more pictures today. I had to make a make shift cage...

I laid in bed with him last night and he cuddled a bit but he was more interested in running around..he's SOOO tiny compared to Mimzy and Fallow...I'll try to get a picture of all of them for size comparison. 

Then Mimzy and Fallow I gave a bunch of cardboard boxes and old old books that were falling apart and oh they went to town all night on them. Loved em! Of course, now I need to clean my room of all the little peices of paper.

I feel a lot better today...I texted a guy last night who really liked me at one time. But I was to big of a b*** to think about giving him a chance...he's one of the good guys that you never want till you've had all the wrong ones. He offered to take me out...I've hurt him twice now. He's a good heart...plus he loves my bunnies...maybe he's wat I need...I love his dog too *sigh*


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 5, 2010)

I love the new bun!  I have been hurt by so many guys over the last few years, and only just found one that is so sweet that it seems too good to be true. Maybe it is a good sign for both of us, I think you should definitely go on a date with him and see how it goes xx


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm glad you've found a great guy, Grace!

And problem with MJ is he got extremely clingy and wouldn't leave me alone...

I may be moving...honestly I can't handle it anymore. Beig called a bad mom. My mom threatening to take my kid away. My depression worsens being at home...

i know this blog is about my bunnys. but a move would involve them to...a big move...two states away


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 5, 2010)

I love the white on his face...He reminds me of Gizmo from the Gremlins ssooo cute


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 5, 2010)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> I'm glad you've found a great guy, Grace!
> 
> And problem with MJ is he got extremely clingy and wouldn't leave me alone...
> 
> ...



If you could move to a better environment that is gonna be stable for your daughter, I would do it. Sounds like the situation your in, isn't good. I have depression myself and being in that situation isn't gonna help. Plus... it's verbally abusive and your daughter may be hearing this. She don't understand now but one day she will. 

 :hug:


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> I love the white on his face...He reminds me of Gizmo from the Gremlins ssooo cute


thanks! im still thinkin of a name for him...i keep coming back to baxter...my sister wants to call him fergie -.-


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 5, 2010)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> *fuzz16 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I'm glad you've found a great guy, Grace!
> ...


its a move from kansas to MI...ive never bee so far from any family. ive relied on my family so much too. i wish i could affrd my own place. i was soo happy when i lived on my own. i know my parets will fight me on this cause they may never see their grandkid but once a year...but they wanted me to have an abortion in the first place. i couldnt dream of leaving her though...i would loose my reason to do anything without my baby girl.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 5, 2010)

Since you have a job could you gethelp with an apt? It's called Section 8 here. 



Do whats best for you. Your parents can't stop you. And I know what you mean, I have 4 kids and they're my life. I could never leave my kids either. 



Sorry your going thru such a rough time. :hug1


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 5, 2010)

section has a 3 year waiting list. i applied last year


----------



## crystal (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey, Brenda, I came here to read about the new baby bunny... and ended up reading every post of the whole 4 pages haha

Your bunnies are adoreable, and your daughter is adorable, precious and beautiful. I have so much respect for young women such as yourself who accept responsiblity for their child (and bunnies). and I hope that doesn't sound patronising, I am only 22 myself and I can't imagine being able to support my own child. You sound as though you are determined to do what is best for your daughter, and you are willing to do what it takes to do that. I hope you are proud of yourself for that. I think your daughter will also grow up to be a strong woman with you as her mumma! 

From the little I know about the situation with your parents, it doesn't sound ideal for Charlee or yourself. I don't know what kinds of things you have already done to try and make the situation better, but would there be any point in trying to talk to your parents about how they make you feel when they say hurtful things to you? It's totally your call of course, but maybe if you could come to them as an adult and say "hey, this is hurting me, and I don't want you to critisise me because you are indirectly critising my daughter's DNA". She might not understand yet but she will more and more as she gets older. It seems like they care about her and might be more inclined to see the damage it can do to her, because she is young and vulnerable whereas you are grown up.

Now, again, I have no idea if this is worth mentioning or not, but if you do want to get out of the house and live away from your parents, you could consider living with another young mum and sharing the rent. A girl I went to school with has a 2 year old daughter, and she lives with another girl who has a daughter too, and I met up with them both last year and I just thought it was a great idea. It would provides adult company for you, and you can share resources, as well as emotional support. So I don't know if you know of anyone in a situation like your own, or have a friend of a friend... I guess what I am saying is that you could think about it and look into it if you want to. 

anyway I will stop rambling now, once I start I just keep going haha

what are you thinking of doing with the baby bunny? your colleague seemed to like him/her in those pictures, if she is responsible enough you could see if she wants a bunny? just a thought, if you are not able to keep him/her yourself...


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 6, 2010)

*crystal wrote: *


> Hey, Brenda, I came here to read about the new baby bunny... and ended up reading every post of the whole 4 pages haha
> 
> Your bunnies are adoreable, and your daughter is adorable, precious and beautiful. I have so much respect for young women such as yourself who accept responsiblity for their child (and bunnies). and I hope that doesn't sound patronising, I am only 22 myself and I can't imagine being able to support my own child. You sound as though you are determined to do what is best for your daughter, and you are willing to do what it takes to do that. I hope you are proud of yourself for that. I think your daughter will also grow up to be a strong woman with you as her mumma!
> 
> ...



I owe my parents about 4g for them helping with my costs on hospital bills and car payments...which is the only reason I'm here. 

And it is hard sometimes being a single mom at this age, but honestly...like I was telling my coworker last night I would rather it this way if I had the ability to redo it...It's who I am. She's my life. 

And I try talking to my mom...I truly have no guts though when it comes to confrontation which is why it's easy for people to walk all over me. I did send a text to my mom when I was at work telling her she cannot call me an irresponsible mom and i pointed out bluntly and harshly the things that she has done that has been bad mothering. how she never asks if im ok. how she doesnt even know what kind of music i like. there are other things that involve the past with my family that i brought up which probably hurt her but hopefully made her realize what im trying to get at...she eventually stopped responding after saying i always leave when they try to talk to me...them talking to me is yelling and saying i need to go to school and grow up and pretty much putting down everything i do and breakin apart any dream i have...they say im not smart enough to teach so i shouldnt even bother going to school for that. which hurts...i made A's on tests and the assignments i did complete...i just stopped caring and my grades were bad..im far from stupid...shes avoiding me atm. 

And the bunny is staying with me...i beleive in fate and my brother decided to get him for a reason...that reason will soon be known to me. 

and id be moving out of state in with a friend until i got on my feet. i had an apartment wit a roomie...and i just dont get along with anyone well enough to live with anyone else and trust them to be able to pay on time and clean and what not


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 6, 2010)

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=53551&forum_id=1&jump_to=725023#p725023 Theres...TOOOOONS of baby pictures on that thread...i dont wanna spam this with them all

Fallow is super mad...baby is staying in a cage by my bed and fallow has posted himself at the end of the bed and he refuses to move....he hates this baby a LOT. Mimzy is tolerable and licks him but Fallow growls at him. i hope this bonding thing works out...i figured mimzy woulda been the hateful one. Fallow even slept in bed with me last night and patrolled the bed to make sure the baby wasnt there...he laid between me and the babys cage...ugh. so irritating...boys ugh lol


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 6, 2010)

What great pics...your daughter is so beautiful, if you ever need someone to chat with about your situation I have broad shoulders, and big ears lol feel free to at any time


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 6, 2010)

More cute pic's....


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 6, 2010)

thanks everyone  

my bunnys are very photogenic...at least i like to think they are


----------



## crystal (Jan 6, 2010)

They certainly are photogenic! they are so cute lying next to each other. I find that Fallow changes colour, in some photos he looks darker than others haha isthat just me?

It's totally your call to keep the baby or not, and if you say he is staying then I respect that. You know your limitations... and besides how could you turn away such a cute little face hehe


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 6, 2010)

never noticed he gets darker...lol i always take it with a flash but maybe when hes got a shadow over him he looks darker  he is a funny colored bun...

and i am capable of takin care of the baby...its not so much that as the reason i was unsure of keeping him. i dont NEED another rabbit but you know they find us and we just cant help but take them in and let them make our lives so much better. 
but thanks


----------



## crystal (Jan 6, 2010)

yeah his colouring is cool, sometimes he seems darker maybe when you can't see the lighter coloured tips? 

I understand, I have two and I don't think I need another. I look at classifieds but I am not actively thinking about getting another rabbit, but if one ended up here I would probably keep it and love it! so no judgement here 

edit: I had another name idea, take it or leave it... in some of the pics in the other thread, the white stripe looks like a tree trunk coming out of the white ground, so you could pick a tree name like Willow. although maybe that is too close to fallow haha I just can't think of any other tree names right now.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 7, 2010)

*crystal wrote: *


> yeah his colouring is cool, sometimes he seems darker maybe when you can't see the lighter coloured tips?
> 
> I understand, I have two and I don't think I need another. I look at classifieds but I am not actively thinking about getting another rabbit, but if one ended up here I would probably keep it and love it! so no judgement here
> 
> edit: I had another name idea, take it or leave it... in some of the pics in the other thread, the white stripe looks like a tree trunk coming out of the white ground, so you could pick a tree name like Willow. although maybe that is too close to fallow haha I just can't think of any other tree names right now.



WIllow would be such a good name if he were a girl!!!! But I think Sebille is sticking with me...it suits him i think. It means Fairy lol...which I compare him to a gay little fairy bunny so it makes sense to me. 

Hmmm I can kinda see it now when I look back at his other pics! He is strangely colored its like a dark sandy color i guess...i have no idea lol

and we never need more...but could always love on more!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 7, 2010)

Great pictures!


----------



## crystal (Jan 7, 2010)

> WIllow would be such a good name if he were a girl!!!! But I think Sebille is sticking with me...it suits him i think. It means Fairy lol...which I compare him to a gay little fairy bunny so it makes sense to me.



I think of Willow as a boy's name because last year at my placement there was a 11 year old boy called Willow... his parents were hippies though haha 

If you think a name meaning fairy is more masculine then thats fine lol


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 7, 2010)

LOL theres meaning behind it...hes just extremely feminine so Denise showed me a site of fairy names. and Sebille fit him perfectly, not just for the meaning


----------



## myheart (Jan 8, 2010)

I just finished looking at all of the new baby pics.... Way toocute for words!!! I love all of the pics withbunny anddog. Your dog seems very receptive to making sure baby is doing okay and comfortable. You had your camera at the right time!!! These photos are way to precious.

btw... if Sebille wants to travel north for a visit to Wisconsin, he is more than welcome.


----------



## silvermoon (Jan 9, 2010)

I came over hear to read about your new bunny baby and read the whole blog! What kind of dog is that? Almost looks like Sharpei or mix from the wrinkle-face?

Your buns are so cute and so is Charlee. You seem like a wonderful mommy and bunny/dog mommy.

I am sorry that things are so tough for you. If I had so much loss in such a short time I would be a wreck. You seem to be doing very well.

You said you are stuck with your parents because you owe them lots of money. My husband did the same thing when he was young but we started giving them $100 every month, we did it with our bank's billpay, so the check cuts every month on schedule. It made them stop bugging him for money all the time. I have a feeling you don't even have $100 a month right now but it might show them that you can be responsible and do want to pay them back.

I don't know if I would recommend moving out of state. It is a very very difficult transition, even if you have a friend to take you in. I moved across the country at 22 and was so lonely I nearly killed myself. It was great to be on my own and away from my parents but at the same time my house felt so big and empty. That said, if you can get your own place with some roommates I think it would be a huge relief. 

Unsolicited advice! I just have a lot of sympathy for you. I always wish I had a magic wand when I hear stories like this.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 10, 2010)

*myheart wrote: *


> I just finished looking at all of the new baby pics.... Way toocute for words!!! I love all of the pics withbunny anddog. Your dog seems very receptive to making sure baby is doing okay and comfortable. You had your camera at the right time!!! These photos are way to precious.
> 
> btw... if Sebille wants to travel north for a visit to Wisconsin, he is more than welcome.


thanks  I think the dog is totally intrigued with the baby and hoping for a new friend


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 10, 2010)

*silvermoon wrote: *


> I came over hear to read about your new bunny baby and read the whole blog! What kind of dog is that? Almost looks like Sharpei or mix from the wrinkle-face?
> 
> Your buns are so cute and so is Charlee. You seem like a wonderful mommy and bunny/dog mommy.
> 
> ...


My dog, Daisy, isssss a great dane lab mix I'm pretty sure and she's got mange....so the wrinkles are more pronounced but you never see them when she has fur. I thought shar pei too but she doesnt have anything of the body of one...she would have a definate short curly tail is she was one

And thank you for boosting my self esteem I definatly need it sometimes as much as the next person. I'm sure my buns appreciate the comment!! I can't tell them o much how adorable they are or they get all high-maintence and snotty with me -.-


And well my whole tax return they are keepin...last year it was 4g so im hoping for an ok sum this year. that will help pay off a lot. and then im looking for a second job and then hopefully i can start paying them back when i have spare money. right now im just trying to pay my bills i have...my parents pick up on the car payment and insurance which is a lot ): i feel selfish but i dont have any other choice...i quit smoking to have more money and dont buy myself anything and buns i figured out a way to get free food and hay to cut expenses, and toys are homemade ones...

and i appreciate the concern, i turly do, but i think i need this struggle in my life. we all need something that will make us open our eyes and this really has. i can hate my mom all i want but i am thankful for my parents and how much theyve helped me...i know they dont have to

And I have honestly wanted to move out of state for a while. Start over where no one knos me and no one remembers me as the girl who got pregnant in high school...and the rumors that surrounded my pregnancy and me now...moving so far from anything I've ever known WOULD be hard for me. I don't like change at all. But it's almost something I kinda need...and I cannot afford my own place right now and I have no one I'd want to live with



this was long wow


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 10, 2010)

News on the big buns...I WOKE UP TO BOTH IN BED WITH ME THIS MORNING!!! Fallow was laying against my back and Mimzy was next to him looking like a cute little fat puppy lol...I think I can compare her to a shi tzu!
I pet Fallow for a bit and passd back out...then woke up to Mimzy digging in a cardboard box I've filled with shredded newspaper...o goodness shes annoying. 

Fallow bats at poor Sebi through the cage bars...poor baby just wants to be friends and Fallow is being so mean. Mimzy is oblivious to him and doesn't care about him...


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 10, 2010)

...Fallow is such a forgiving little creature...


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 11, 2010)

Sebille is extremely shy..but he's still so new to this place and the smells and sounds. I can't imagine how badly it scares him to have a rabbit 4x his size thumping outside his cage and growling at him


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 14, 2010)

I have turned into an insomniac.
I slept for a few hours last night. 
I'm really happy though...there's this guy-friend who'se super shy and we talk all the time. Well we stopped talking after I started dating someone because I got busy and then things happened blablabla we didn't talk for a long time...he called today and it was so nice to talk to him again after so long...about more than 6 months....

I'm also saddened by toys today...I'm 20 years old. I remember begging for toys and barbies and all. They have style barbies now in little black dresses with lots of make up with serious modely faces and modely hair...ugh...




Mimzy has been sleeping in the guest room in a kennel, it works out well. She plays more during the day. 
Mimzy goes in for her spay tomorrow morning, Fallow goes with her for love support and all. Wish her luck.

Fallow spends more time with me at night, he is attention starved without Mimzy. 
He has started digging. Ugh...thankfully not nearly as bad as Mimzy. 

They have a towell in the cage and a rug now, they dig a lot less. must be cuddlier

Charlee is starting toilet training...it's kinda frustrating as she'll say shes poopoo and then she'll sit on the pot and fart a lot..then when I have her diaper back on she poops. Lol. 

Sebi's ears are lopping down. He sleeps a lot. Doesnt really play and bounce around like babies normally do. 

And I'm pretty sure only girls read this...so you can all agree...prices on bras are ridiculous!!! I pay 20$ for a bra and a week later the stupid wire pokes out and pokes me all day and I suck it up cause I can't afford a new bra. I have a Victoria Secret bra that I LOOOOVE that has no wires...but its a 40$ bra -.- ya...angry...and I don't like any of them


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh I hear ya on bra's I buy them online at Victoriassecret.com and I can usually get a sale one for 20.00 or so


----------



## silvermoon (Jan 14, 2010)

Victoria's Secret aren't the best quality. I like buying online even though you can't try them on. Herroom.com has a huge selection and better brands available. 

Good luck and best wishes for Mimzy's spay.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 14, 2010)

I know what you mean about the wire poking you. I have a Victoria Secret Bra with wire and it started poking me. I paid like $90 for it.It shouldn't be doing that, for that price! So I bought another w/o wire!

Also....the potty training. I feel for ya. I'm trying to potty train my 3 yr old son, Austin. He'll be 4 in June. He wears pulls up. He only pees on the toliet when he wants too. He won't even try to poop. This is my 4th kid to potty train and you would think I would remember how to do it... but I don't!! LOl. All my other kids were trained by 2 yrs old. 

Sorry your not getting much sleep. That has to be hard. Atleast you have an extra room to move the bunny into. Lol.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 14, 2010)

*silvermoon wrote: *


> Victoria's Secret aren't the best quality. I like buying online even though you can't try them on. Herroom.com has a huge selection and better brands available.
> 
> Good luck and best wishes for Mimzy's spay. <<<


:yeahthat: Keep us updated.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 15, 2010)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> I know what you mean about the wire poking you. I have a Victoria Secret Bra with wire and it started poking me. I paid like $90 for it.It shouldn't be doing that, for that price! So I bought another w/o wire!
> 
> Also....the potty training. I feel for ya. I'm trying to potty train my 3 yr old son, Austin. He'll be 4 in June. He wears pulls up. He only pees on the toliet when he wants too. He won't even try to poop. This is my 4th kid to potty train and you would think I would remember how to do it... but I don't!! LOl. All my other kids were trained by 2 yrs old.
> 
> Sorry your not getting much sleep. That has to be hard. Atleast you have an extra room to move the bunny into. Lol.



i have one without the wire and i LOVE it....but i dont even know what size bra i wear, i just throw one on lol but im to scared to go get sized

a tip about that pooping thing is my moms friend did. she made her son clean out his underwear in the sink everytime he pooped in it..he did it two more times in his pants then used the toilet from there lol


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 15, 2010)

*silvermoon wrote: *


> Victoria's Secret aren't the best quality. I like buying online even though you can't try them on. Herroom.com has a huge selection and better brands available.
> 
> Good luck and best wishes for Mimzy's spay.



Thanks for the good luck and the site

only thing i dont like about buying online is if it fits funny or what not ): guess its a chance you gotta take


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 15, 2010)

ok small update


Mimzy's at the vets, dropped her off before work, and I'll be picking her up afterwards. 


Me...I have a cist on my wrist I found last night and it makes it extremly painful to type right now. so short updates...less comments on the forum and so on...sorry yall


----------



## bunnylove817 (Jan 15, 2010)

I'll keep Mimzy in my thoughts :] I hope she does ok!

Hope your wrist gets better


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 15, 2010)

How is Mimzy? Any news?



Hope your wrist feels better soon


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 15, 2010)

Just got back from the vets. Mimzy did great!  One thing they did notice though was one of her top teeth was broken, they assumed from biting on bars. They weren't worried about it. 

And my wirst...the cyst looks better. Maybe because I'm thinking bout it to much but it feels like a wedge has been shoved between the joint and it hurts horribly. I'll take a pic later so you all can see what I'm talkin about...plus add some pics of buns


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 15, 2010)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> Just got back from the vets. Mimzy did great!  One thing they did notice though was one of her top teeth was broken, they assumed from biting on bars. They weren't worried about it. I'm glad she's doing fine
> 
> And my wirst...the cyst looks better. Maybe because I'm thinking bout it to much but it feels like a wedge has been shoved between the joint and it hurts horribly. Maybe you should go to the doctor. It may have to be removed. I'll take a pic later so you all can see what I'm talkin about...plus add some pics of buns


----------



## hln917 (Jan 16, 2010)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> And I'm pretty sure only girls read this...so you can all agree...prices on bras are ridiculous!!! I pay 20$ for a bra and a week later the stupid wire pokes out and pokes me all day and I suck it up cause I can't afford a new bra. I have a Victoria Secret bra that I LOOOOVE that has no wires...but its a 40$ bra -.- ya...angry...and I don't like any of them



I had an underwire bra once that strangely one of the wire disappeared in the wash. When I got to the airport, they had to "wand and pat" me down and she couldn't understand why itkeep beeping on only one side. So embarrassing, I had to whisper in her ears the reason behind it all.

Glad to know Mimzy is doing well and I agree, you should check out that cyst on your wrist before it gets worse.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 16, 2010)

Well as much as I would love to go to the drs I don't have the money, and yes I'll be going to a free clinic when I get time. But most likely this cyst will go away on it's own.







My kitty, Smokey





Sebi





















Charlee





Those were from my phone, so I will post the ones off my camera when I get them uploaded


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 16, 2010)

If you're wondering about that dark line under Sebi's nose, its a scab. He was poking his nose in the big bun's cage and Mimzy got ahold of him...poor baby is getting picked on hardcore by Mimzy and Fallow.

Mimzy is doing good this morning. Fallow is sucha good husbun and it made me so happy to watch them as he cuddled her and nudged a toy at her and cleaned her all night. He pulled the towells around in the cage and she laid on them and he pushed a stuffed animal out of her way as she was walking. She got her pain meds this morning and is laying down and being very cuddly, but she's still very upset with me. Just glad she finds solace in Fallow. I'm glad they have eachother. I don't think I'll ever be able to have a single bun again...cept Sebi if I can't bond him with Mimzy and Fallow, I don't know how I will be able to get another bun for awhile. So he'll just have to settle wit me. 

Charlee is being a snot bucket. Lol. She was super cranky last ngiht so I put her to bed early, she was hitting me and crying and screaming for no reason and pushed me away when I tried to cuddle her...she socked me on good right in the nose and it bled. yay...

My mom's out of town for the weekend so that's nice...but my dad won't let me sleep in...that's the one thing I ask for on the weekends. Let me sleep past 6am...specially for the fact I havn't been out to hang out with anyone or out of the house cept to work since New Years. I need to get out...want to...but I'd rather sleep. So I'm stuck at home with no life. Ignoring texts and calls from people telling me to come party.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 16, 2010)

A blue Cat? Am I seeing that right? LOl. 



Can't sleep past 6am. Whats up with that?You do have it rough. You can't catch a break. I'm glad you have your RO friends. 



Cute Pic's!!


----------



## pOker (Jan 16, 2010)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> My mom's out of town for the weekend so that's nice...but my dad won't let me sleep in...that's the one thing I ask for on the weekends. Let me sleep past 6am...specially for the fact I havn't been out to hang out with anyone or out of the house cept to work since New Years. I need to get out...want to...but I'd rather sleep. So I'm stuck at home with no life. Ignoring texts and calls from people telling me to come party.



I know it sucks being home all the time--but look at all that extra time with the babyy  even when she is being nastyy..and I feel as if our chats have really been working--youre home, not partying...good for youu..even though it sounds ridiculous-youll realize that it'll be good in the long run..

by the wayy--you wanted Vegas...so give me Sebille!!!!! what an adorable frickin bunny..

hopefully i can get my chat bar working and we can chat againnn..im still available by PM if you ever want to talkk..i posted back to you in my bunny blog thread 

hope your wristttt gets better, and wishing for a speedy recovery for your little Mimzy..


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 16, 2010)

LOL she's gray  might be the lighting, never noticed she was blue in that pic lol!!

My daughter wakes up at 5-5:30 so I'm up with her. I did get to sleep till 7 today because I propped a chair in front of my door...horrible I know but I needed/wanted/required sleep. 

And it's sad...embaressing almost...to say. But RO is the only place I have friends right now...so thanks everyone. Just a rough spot in my life.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 16, 2010)

*pOker wrote: *


> *fuzz16 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > My mom's out of town for the weekend so that's nice...but my dad won't let me sleep in...that's the one thing I ask for on the weekends. Let me sleep past 6am...specially for the fact I havn't been out to hang out with anyone or out of the house cept to work since New Years. I need to get out...want to...but I'd rather sleep. So I'm stuck at home with no life. Ignoring texts and calls from people telling me to come party.
> ...



Well, my dad is still here...I do like it better when it's JUST ME AND HER...but o well. I'm looking forward to when they go to the islands for my sisters graduation for a week. It'll be just me and Charlee  And while I'm ok with not partying and all, I wanted so badly to get out last night but I had no where to go. I honestly thought about getting a hotel just to I could sleep in and be alone...take a long hot shower and relax and redbox movies. Lame I know. Right now my only escape is going to the store or work...

Annnnnnd as cute as Vegas is...Ima have to paaaasssss lol. Sebi is my baby...but you know Sebi needs a friend so Vegas can come visit whenever lol

and thanks


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 20, 2010)

hmm i broke down went to target and got just a few cheap bras...i went to herrom and i was so flustered!!! i had no idea what kinda bras would fit good or not -.- 
*sorry for the boys who read this*

so i was showing Denise some pictures of my other hobby....figured id share them on here too. 
my discus, which a friend has now, paid me handomsely for the group. i loved them but it was a lot of work keepin up so many tanks
















my wild...none of my wilds ever lived. 




lil apistos...they bred then died ):








my oscar






a nano SW tank i had going for a blind flame angel









the 58g sw tank...its blue cause the lightin. i need new pics. these are from early 08




















my sailfin tang...their hard to keep alive. but we tried twice. both died.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh wow..... Love the colors of the fish.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks  saltwater has some vibrant colors, but few people realize you can make an amazing tank wit discus, their considered king of the freshwater world


----------



## katt (Jan 20, 2010)

i read your blog, but never post a reply! so i figured i would start

i wish i could keep fish alive, they are the one animal i really REALLY want, and every tank i have ever tried has all died. i do have a beta fish, but my roommate takes complete care of him, i am not even allowed to look at him without her yelling at me

. . . yeah, my luck with fish is that bad lol!

i think i am in love with sebille. . . so cute!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah, I'm guilty too. I read a lot of blogs, but don't always comment. Probably should start doing that. 

Rue


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 21, 2010)

its ok both of you...  

and i have great luck with some, horrible with others. when i did freshwater i liked harder tpes like apistos and discus and what not, all of them are expensive and hard to keep a live
i loooove fish though, theres truly so much to learn from it

and Sebille is an attention hog for sure. he looooves it all


----------



## bunnylove817 (Jan 21, 2010)

I have never been able to keep a discus alive. I think my water was to cold :/

Right now I just have plain ol' boring tetras. I love aquariums :] I wish I had the money for a huge saltwater tank.. they are just so expensive!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 23, 2010)

Charlee's looks really cute in her sunglasses.

Beautiful fish.


----------



## silvermoon (Jan 23, 2010)

I love your discus! They are (were?) so beautiful. Your saltwater aquaria are also very nicely done. Salt tanks are too much work for us to maintain.

We have a 55 gallon fresh with 5 clown loaches and a fire eel. We were considering discus but they prefer calm water and we need to ideally set up a river or fast current tank for the loaches. (My husband wants a 300 gallon, I'm trying to convince him to gradually step up to that point!)

Fish can be a lot like rabbits: they stay contained (I know for rabbits this is not ideal) but they are very picky about their environment and diet, and they are not always affectionate in an obvious way. Loaches and eels are very delicate but they have some of the best and most interesting personalities for fish. They recognize us and 'dance' when it is time for food


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 26, 2010)

Wow amazing fish tanks! I always wanted to try a salt water tank but never did. I had a few nice fresh water tanks set up in college but now I'm down to just a goldfish that my brother didn't want anymore, a betta, and a couple of aquatic frogs.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 26, 2010)

*bunnylove817 wrote: *


> I have never been able to keep a discus alive. I think my water was to cold :/
> 
> Right now I just have plain ol' boring tetras. I love aquariums :] I wish I had the money for a huge saltwater tank.. they are just so expensive!



i had great luck with discus, just the wilds i couldnt keep alive no matter how many parsite treatments i did. which i was in love with the wilds so i kept trying and tryin, and at 70$ an adult i had to give up eventually after a few. 

and the bigger the tank, i find the cheaper they are to maintain. somehow...lol. i guess cause im buying thigns in bulk. getting started always is expensive though.



silvermoon* wrote: *


> I love your discus! They are (were?) so beautiful. Your saltwater aquaria are also very nicely done. Salt tanks are too much work for us to maintain.
> 
> We have a 55 gallon fresh with 5 clown loaches and a fire eel. We were considering discus but they prefer calm water and we need to ideally set up a river or fast current tank for the loaches. (My husband wants a 300 gallon, I'm trying to convince him to gradually step up to that point!)
> 
> Fish can be a lot like rabbits: they stay contained (I know for rabbits this is not ideal) but they are very picky about their environment and diet, and they are not always affectionate in an obvious way. Loaches and eels are very delicate but they have some of the best and most interesting personalities for fish. They recognize us and 'dance' when it is time for food




their with a friend now so i still get pictures of them. they were my pride and joy. but 300$ was something i needed more atm. 

i did a 12" fire eel, about 30 kuhliis that bred, female bettas, platies, bristlenose, and an angelfish with my discus. fire eel did amazing with them. clown loaches are fine with discus too...and discus dont require fast water. i had plants so had two powerheads in there and they did just fine

i had an angelfish who would follow me back and forth along the tank and kiss my finger and swam into my hand and lemme pet him. fish are A LOT like rabbits! 



Dragonrain* wrote: *


> Wow amazing fish tanks! I always wanted to try a salt water tank but never did. I had a few nice fresh water tanks set up in college but now I'm down to just a goldfish that my brother didn't want anymore, a betta, and a couple of aquatic frogs.


i started with fresh and fell into salt and never got out of it. goldfish are grea  mine just died...per my fault but hes in happy fishy heaven


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 26, 2010)

I was gone for a moment...stuff going on..blah.

Sebille has started going to work with me on the weekends, he LOVES the attention...slept in my lap he was so tired by the end of the day sunday. 

Mimzy has started becoming her old self...loving. Fallow follows me around like a puppy who thinks i have a treat and loves on me whenever he can

charlee has a fever of 103f right now. shes sleepin but feeling better i hope

i watched 4 seasons of greys anatomy.  
i met a boy
the boy paid for my movie ticket!! ((a first for me)) we saw legion. hmmm. 
the boy is afraid of the buns. LMFAO

im exhausted right now...i dont really miss the forum...but i miss those few people on here i am friends with


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey Brenda. I don't post as much as I use to but I do follow your blog. 
I hope your daughter is feeling better today


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 28, 2010)

Thats funny, i had to giggle!....he's afraid of your bunnies. That was nice he paid for your ticket at the movie though. 

I hope Charlee feels better soon. urplepansy:


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 28, 2010)

weeeelll, last night Sebi went to a rabbit thing for my work i had to go to where they talked about nutrition and showing. 

charlee's fever came back a bit yesterday morning but not nearly as high, and so shes been ok. 

thanks becka, too  
Sebille was a sweetheart as little kids loved on him. he slept in my lap most of the time. wish i had brought the giants though.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 28, 2010)

I hope your daughters fever has gone down. Its hard to watch your kid sick and there's not a lot you can do but supportive care.


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 3, 2010)

Charlee's fever lasted till Sunday. I was feeling horrible, too. So we slept all day  We cuddled and it was nice.

Saturday night I met the boy's family. I LOVE them! His sister turned 12 yesterday and wanted me to come to the birthday party...so...it was his parents and brothers and sister who ive met, but also his grandparents who are very religious and his brothers gf/baby mama girlie. SO awkward...but it was nice. i fit. charlee came to and she LOVED all the attention. his mom loved her.  

Fallow refuses to be locked up in the cage ever. So him and Mimzy just don't even get caged anymore unless I'm cleaning. 

Sebi is getting so big!!! heres him tranced






heres Fallow and Mimzy...they make a heart


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 3, 2010)

What happened to the pic's? 

Sounds like your getting close to this new boy


----------



## hln917 (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah where's the pictures?? We wanna see rabbits!! Glad to hear your daughter is finally feeling better. 

That is funny that your new guy is afraid of rabbits!:biggrin2: Is he not afraid of the dog? It's always great when you get along with his family! Hope it works out, you deserve to be happy!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 3, 2010)

I am glad she is better.


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 3, 2010)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I am glad she is better.


:yeahthat:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 3, 2010)

SweetSassy wrote:


> What happened to the pic's?



It looks like she deleted them or they got deleted from the folder


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 4, 2010)

mmmk so pics...i moved them and now that post wont lemme edit it. 

so Sebi





Mimzy and Fallow





my friends had a bad time with her bf she just left, but she is also pregnant and so giving it time. she called me one night and we moved all her stuff outta the apartment...and then she started crying so i brought her all the cards he had gotten her-that said how sorry he was after every fight-and we shredded them..i think its pretty





my sickly kitty ): hyperactive thyroid. shes started meds but then vet said to stop cause she was vomiting and loosin weight like crazy...he said right now the hair loss seems to be the only thing wrong with her right now and she is healthy otherwise...so for now she's ok, just kinda naked  





and the boy is great  he has fallen for Sebille, but still doesn't like the big bunnys. i told him they might get jealous and attack him!!! :biggrin2: he has dogs so he likes daisy and rough houses with her and he tries to be friendly with my cat...but she just hates people lol


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 13, 2010)

So...been stressed. Havn't been updating...here's a quick spill. I have the camera batteries charging so I can get some bun pics later possibly.

My best friend is having a boy, her due date is june 29th, which was my original due date  her and her bf are a bit better, i dont know how much better

I have fallen in love with the idea of having a capybara. Lol. I can dream!

Me and boy are done. Too good to be true. Had to be the stronger person and for once, I gave in and listened to a friend instead of my heart. And I was right to now. I miss him...but every time I have seen him we argue...argue about argueing, and try to piss eachother off to hurt one another. Not healthy on either end. 

I still have a party side to me. I enjoy having a few beers, playing beer pong, and bonfires. Last night was one of my fun nights. I ended up standing between my friend (who I recently called out on some things and we weren't getting along), but she's 17 and a drunk guy was mad and they go to yellin at one another. None of the guys thought he would do something, but I know abusive guys. So I got slammed into the fridge by him, have a few bruises on my arm. Then a friend came and picked me and my friend up because my car was blocked in...I wasn't scared, though. That made me extremely proud of myself. If only I was braver when it came to other things...I actually wished he had hit me so I would have ever right to attempt to beat him. (horrible I know)

So I am spending Valentine's day alone...well technically I claimed Fallow as my Valentine. lol. My friend who picked me up 3 in the morning after the stuff last night went down wants to take me out to dinner, I owe him dinner from like Oct. 

Bunnies are decent. A little neglected maybe, but the giants are free roaming and Sebille goes to work with me and runs in the pen. 
Mimzy's stomach fur isn't growing right, and I think she
s pulling at it but she's showing no signs of distress or illness. There was something odd I noticed the other night that worries me. She was hopping along and stepped on a book and fell over...and she can't find treats. She has always had a weird kink where she binkies into walls, but lately she's been running into them as well. She tried jumping on the bed when I offered treats and she missed, hitting the side of the bed...it's barely 2ft off the ground. So I don't know what's going on... 
Fallow is shedding horribly, the furminator is fun. he likes to gather the fur into his corner on his dog bed. lol. My cat chases the fur that flies around. I definatly can't wait to furminate OUTSIDE!!!

It's also been warming up so I am looking forward to tomorrow and spending some time outside with the bunnies and trying out the harnesses Denise sent me  I will take pictures!!!!!

So that's a...not so short/quick update on everything. I am just kinda blah right now...I feel like I have neglected RO horribly compared to how I used to be on. Sorry everyone.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 13, 2010)

I am glad you stood up to that guy what a jerk.

Sorry your having a lot of stress lately, I definitely feel your pain. 

Fallow is a great one to claim for a Valentine, what a cutie.


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks, Dave 

Stress seems to be a part of everyones daily life, I just havn't found ways to cope with every bit of it yet. Most of it is solved by a hot shower or a quick run...some of it I just gotta try to ignore. 

Yes, Fallow is a lovely boy  His breeer contacted me yesterday wanting to know if I wanted one of his sisters whose ears were bit off by mom and who seems to possibly be blind...I so wish I could. ): She looks like her mom, a rew. 

























And Happy Valentine's day everyone  Hope yours is a good one


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 14, 2010)

Great pictures!

I like the 3rd one, cute.


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 14, 2010)

Great pictures!


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone  

Mimzy destroyed the bag that holds the hay so now hay is strewn in the corner of my room. lol...I woke up at 3am and put Mimzy back in the cage. Fallow looked to cute sleeping so he got to stay out, he didn't seem to mind. He slept at the foot of my bed for a bit next to the cat


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 19, 2010)

Mimzy has started digging more despite her spay

sebille is getting supr excited for play time now. he runs back and forth to the carrier, and he loooves being at work now. he binkies around and is learning how to hop on the slippery floor. lol. he runs up to kids and must think hes bigger, he chases the store dog, who is TERRFIED of him lol. he loves trying out all the dog bed too 

Mimzy did get locked up at 3am this morning...I couldn't sleep. 

Fallow likes his time away from Mimzy I think. He actually sdpends time in the room when she's in the cage, he sleeps in bed with me and turns into my cuddle bun


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 20, 2010)

Fallow chewed through my sisters charger. my dad says rabbits are gone.
her dog has destroyed my books, my bras, my thongs, my waterer jug she chewed to peices, she destroyed a bag of cat food and ate almost all of it...expensive cat food that costs like 40$ a bag. 
im in tears. i have had a horrible last two days. the amount of stress im in i have not been able to eat since yesterday morning and hardly slept last night. i have been chain smoking so not to feel anything. 
my rabbits are my sanity. my parents say i am a bad mom...i dont even try argueing. 

its a week away from the day that jesse died. and i am heart broken. i cant breath right now from the stress and trying not to cry. i dont work for 3 more hours. i have no where to go. im hiding in the basement replaying iris by goo goo dolls. thats the song jesse dedicated to me. stupid guys hurting me...this is the reason i wont let him go...because loving him fully and completely keeps me from caring about anyone else. ever. because i dont need to. i have my daughter. i have my buns. i dont need a guy in my life...who just lets me down in the end. so i will hold onto his memory forever and never move on. i have no reason to.


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 20, 2010)

I m here if u need me


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 20, 2010)

I am so sorry 
My animals (Both rabbits and chinchillas) have destoryed a lot of wires and sometime James gets really frustrated and will say things,but once I tell him they are too important or more importantly, it his/our fault for leaving them out, he calms down.

I hope this is what happens.

I understsand about the man too. Sometimes I have to remind myself that while I love James, if it doesn't work out I am a strong, young, beautiful person and I need to move on. It is the same with you. You have so much to live for with your daughter, and that is what you need to concentrate on. It may be hard, but I think its worth it. I will tell you something, my mom didn't want to live with her life anymore, and while I won't go into details, it hurts me now to think that I wasn't enough to keep her going or want to live. It has also hurt our relationship permentatly, as I love her, but my love for her is almost no different than my love for my aunt, there is no mother connection. Just try to stay strong for your daughter, and for your bunnies.

I will be thinking of you and hoping it turns out ok.


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 20, 2010)

my dad hasnt mentioned anything about it since. he says rabbits are stupid pets and i have a kid and thats enough for me to take care of....i dont get to get out often-so my bunnies are my escape for a moment. 
but my dad cant understand that. 
i was crying this morning, my mom told me to suck it up stop cryin and take care of my daughter...i dont understand how a parent can be so cold

and i think its everything building up at once. ive found the worst guys lately and just need to honestly take a break and be happy without any guy in my life.
and thank you for sharing that part of you with me...i have thought sometimes in the worser moments that taking the easy way out was best, but then who would take care of my bunnies and teach the kid to love animals to much. i gotta live for them all.

thank you, Myia


and thank you so much Denise. you did help this morning and im thankful for that.


----------



## missyscove (Feb 20, 2010)

:hug:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 20, 2010)

I am so sorry things are not going well for you right now. My pm box is always open. Maybe your parents are saying your a bad mom because you are succeeding with your daughter where they feel they failed. Every time they say that, take it as a compliment that your doing things right.

Things can only get better, continue to work towards your goals. I've read about some of your decisions regarding choice of friends and it sounds like you have a good head on your shoulders. Don't give up.


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 21, 2010)

YOUR WELCOME!!!!!


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 21, 2010)

thanks Dave and Christina. It's truly nice to just have some support somewhere. 
so thank you


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 22, 2010)

Sebi at work wit me sleeping in my coat. he is defineatly being forced into a cuddle bun, lol. 





My two babies in bed...and the dog who im still upset with





Charlee and Daisy





Store kitty, Barney and me


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 22, 2010)

LOve the pics sooo cute


----------



## hln917 (Feb 22, 2010)

I am so jealous! I wish I can bring my buns to work with me!

What kind of charger was lost, maybe I can find one for you to replace.


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank Denise 

And a phone charger...I don't know what kind. Already grabbed one at target 

And he is very socialized from coming to work with me. Very brave too


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 24, 2010)

that guy i met that i thought was so great like a month ago-it has ended...i was hurting...now i am just hitting the vindictive stage. and even though i just ruined things for him pretty bad-hes still very civil with me. how kind. 

so tomorrows my day off...i need to spend time with the bunnies..i miss them and being with them so much. hmmm...

i am feeling extremely happy at that moment and I am trying to tempt Fallow to me with cheerios! but he kinda isnt fallin for it


----------



## fuzz16 (Mar 6, 2010)

Short update:

Sebille is coming up on his 4 months and will be getting fixed soon 

Fallow's first birthday is coming up next month!!

Mimzy is still skittish but we've come to a agreement where I don't bother her and she doesn't bother me and as long as I do what she wants when she wants, she might let me scracth her a couple time...such a princess






Giving me kisses 









Sleepin




Thought it was to cute at work and had someone take a picture. dint realize he was so big lol


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 6, 2010)

Aw how adorable!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 7, 2010)

Look at those big feetz!


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 9, 2010)

You look great huni and your buns r looking fabulous


----------



## fuzz16 (Mar 9, 2010)

thanks everyone!!!

and ya, fallow has got some big feet, lol! 

sebi decided to be brave today...so he was teasing the giants stickin his face in the cage and fallow got him...he screamed and ran into the bed. lol...poor boy was all bloody on his nose again -.- one more scar. what a trooper though. went right back to tease them again


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL Sebi is a glutton for punishment ha ha ha


----------



## fuzz16 (Mar 25, 2010)

its been a minute, i promised pictures probably last monthish....but i shall dig out the camera and get some tonight!!! 

mimzy and fallow...mainly fallow, are overweight. im cutting them down and probably switching them over to oxbow soon. 
fallows birthday wasnt too exciting, but he does share a birthday with a friends horse!!! that was cool to me and her 

sebis nueter went well...i was a bit upset they raised the price 50$ and charge more for the pain meds after and require them but whatever. its done now.  now...i will attempt to bond them...i dont even know where to start. hes so tiny compared to them!!! he just kinda never grew up. lol


----------



## fuzz16 (Mar 26, 2010)

Sebi came to work with me, he has spent most of the day sitting by the computer sleeping. He's doin wonderful about holding his poop/pee till i take him t the liter box. he goes up to customers too and nudges them for pets. i feel lucky to have such a friendly boy











for size comparison


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 26, 2010)

So adorable!


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 27, 2010)

OMG Sebi is getting SO big..I love how the ears flop. U lucky girl


----------



## fuzz16 (Apr 2, 2010)

ya im hoping hes full grown  his ears helicopter so well see how they turn out in the end


----------



## fuzz16 (Apr 7, 2010)

for those of you who still kinda follow this...

i am moving out.


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 7, 2010)

where r u going...details girl details!!!! or Messenger me


----------



## fuzz16 (Apr 7, 2010)

PMed you Denise...and ill update on where i go when i know.


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 7, 2010)

Is that good? Well, congrats! More info!


----------



## fuzz16 (Apr 8, 2010)

short update. stayed with bfs parents last night, im so thankful for them. i had no where really to go and charlee was hungry. they fed us and we took a bath. im crying wrting this. i feel so blessed to have a bf that has such a wonderful family who is so supportive and open to me. buns are still at my parens along with my cat. i miss them. i would stay home just for them...im trying to hard to figure out how i can have my babies with me. moving is good and bad...its going to be rough with me being broke...but itll trn out great for charlee and i in the end i hope. fingers crossed. my Smokey girl...i raised her from a day old from the bottle. shell be 9 this year...ive never not been without her. now it may be a couple months. i hope not.






Sebi at work easter sunday



my baby giants











my buns and cat are as importat as my daughter (im cryin again) they are my soul and my escape and my hapiness...without them is...idk...nothing feels right knowing i may loose them.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 8, 2010)

I missed a lot of updates. It's good you got away from the parents but not good you had the fur kids behind. I hope everything works out for you.

I love Sebi, reminds me in looks of my Snookium with the floppy ears.


----------



## SweetSassy (Apr 10, 2010)

So sorry your going thru a rough time. :hugM me any time. 



I can't believe how big Sebi got. Omg.... That outdoor pic makes him look big. He is such an adorable bunny.


----------



## fuzz16 (Apr 10, 2010)

if you look close at the outdoor pic theres a cat inside lol

and im really worried bout the giants.
my dad opened the attic and the giants got outta their cage (their not used to being caged) and i found them in the attic. im hoping they didnt eat any of the insulation. 

sigh.


----------



## fuzz16 (Apr 10, 2010)

my bfs the best...beenhaving a HORRIBLE day...as this past few days has been...
he texted me saying theres 10$ for gas and a pack of smokes in my car for me. and then he texted saying he gathered up a bunch of change from his car and going to sonic for a cherry limeade


----------



## SweetSassy (Apr 10, 2010)

Thats nice you have good friends to lean on right now. That was sweet. 

That would be scary. (about the bunnies)


----------



## SweetSassy (Apr 10, 2010)

I see the kitty now. Lol


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 12, 2010)

U are luck to have that boy...butting up with a witch must b rough LMAO


----------



## fuzz16 (Apr 12, 2010)

SweetSassy* wrote: *


> *That would be scary. (about the bunnies)
> *




TANKFULLY the buns are perfectly fine and were super excited to see me this morning!! Mimzy even lemme pet her



*Fancy77 wrote: *


> U are luck to have that boy...butting up with a witch must b rough LMAO



LMFAO hes great...we did kinda fight yesterday cause his brother thinks im super awesome and always takes my side and it makes levi mad. 



mucked out the barn yesterday for 20$. Jake kept getting in my waydemanding attention. ill try and get some pics of the horses tonight, maybe the dogs


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 12, 2010)

who's Jake???


----------



## fuzz16 (Apr 12, 2010)

heres a shot of Jake-this pic does him no justice. i look hrorible...i was muckin and gross.








And here's George.


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 13, 2010)

OMG they r beautiful


----------



## SweetSassy (Apr 13, 2010)

:inlove:I love horses.


----------



## fuzz16 (Apr 14, 2010)

ink iris:RIP Mimzyink iris:


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 14, 2010)

OMG! I'm so sorry! What happened?

Rue


----------



## fuzz16 (Apr 16, 2010)

She was killed by the dog...Fallow wont move from his spot except to get a drink. He's hardly eating. Took done the NIC cage and Sebis in the big kennel while Fallow free roams. Fallow spent some time by Sebi's kennel...I'm hoping to begin bonding them soon. 

In other news of the life of brenda:
Me and the bf have only been together a month...but were apartment hunting. Were doing 3 month leases-even though it is a bit more expensive it's better in case we don't work out. Which as is we are doing amazing. We had a rough beginning a few months ago and we both learned to be very grateful for one another.











I'm lucky Sebi is so tolerant of Charlee





Charlee givin Sebi kisses


----------



## fuzz16 (Apr 16, 2010)

My sister called me this morning and asked if she could have Fallow. Of course it was a quick no, but when I asked her why she wanted him-cause shes not a bun fan- I realized why I love Fallow so much.
He is the perfect rabbit.
-Doesn't chew wires or carpet. 
-Tolerates anything
-Loves attention
-100% with the litter box (cept around Sebi's cage sometimes)
-Sleeps in bed with you
-never bites
-follows you around

hes my baby...


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 16, 2010)

So why did she want him, besides the obvious of what u just stated???


----------



## SweetSassy (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh no...I'm so sorry you lost Mimzy. Binky Free Mimzy :rainbow:ink iris:



Cute pic's of Sebi and Charlee :biggrin:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 16, 2010)

What happened to Mimzy?


----------



## fuzz16 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> What happened to Mimzy?



Mimzy was mauled by my sisters dog ):



Fallow is doing good considering. I've read bad stories about a bond pair loosing his mate. he still doesnt want a lot of attention though. I dont get to spend so much time with them as thy are still at my parents. in a month we move into the apartment so then buns will have more attention then...otherwise everything else is good. bout to pay off my car with my fed return. the bf is great-i was throwing up all night so this morning he told me to stay in bed and he got charlee and took her to daycare...i get to sit in bed all day (between running to the bathroom thinking im going to throw up) and relax...kinda nice to be taken care of. 

oh! and at the apartment...charlee will have her very own room for the first time in her life!!!! we set up the extra room by our room at his parents for her, shes got her first bed! she fell asleep in the chair last night watching tv. lol...such a big girl. sometime next week we will probably go pick out cutesy bedding for her and some other girly stuff-TO THE THRIFT STORE WE GO!


----------



## fuzz16 (Apr 30, 2010)

my mom texted me early this morning: rabbits out today. 
so i have to find somewhere to keep my buns for 3 weeks...i keep runing out of options for everything that i thought was working out ok ):

Fallow is doing better though. i went and fed and watered them yesterday and he laid down for me to pet him. i feel horrible not being able to spend more time with him right after him loosing Mimzy...but i dont have any other options right now. 

the bf is upset cause im stressed and snappy lately...i havnt smoked since sunday morning and its been a painful thing for me to do after smokin for 7 years about. i dont mean to...im just tired and he doesnt get it...i tell him im craving one and i may have a smile on my face but my lungs feel like there is a giant weight on them and it hurts to breath...he just says youll be fine and leaves it at that. i just dont even tell him anymore. i know he means well, he just doesnt know HOW. o well....

Sebi is going to work with me tomorrow. i miss him.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 2, 2010)

I am so sorry about Mimzy, your boyfriend sounds like a stand up guy, I hope you find a temp home for your bunny's.


----------



## fuzz16 (May 5, 2010)

Buns are happy n my friends basement.  she pulls Sebi out and cuddles him, hes sucha diva lately -.-

so...i texted the bf yesterday afternoon telling him i wanted a dog at the apartment. we were iffy about a dog until yesterday due to the fact wed be in an apartment with 2 buns and a cat anyways....so onto the reason i am getting a dog...
Daisy, my sisters dog, is a 75ish lbs great dane/lab mix. she is all black and tends to be intimidating but a huge baby! so we are walking at a park ive never been to with my daughter, Charlee...midday so i never thought of any safety things. Daisy was off running around the pond debating jumping in the water to go after geese...well charlee and i start walkin toward the car and i notice this guy about 20ft away crouched behind a tree ahead of me by the sidewalk. made me kinda nervous and more so as i got closer. i started walkin back the way id come and the guy stood up so i called daisy and the guy froze, when he saw Daisy he walked away to his car and sped off....

so i get a dog. i jog and walk at night and enjoy going to parks with charlee. if that guy had attacked me i would not have been able to defend myself if hed attacked me and Daisy is intimidating enough to scare him off im sure. 

im researching right now...there are a lot of breeds that i cannot have. so ive been lookin at heelers or aussies or wolfhounds MAYBE...heeler or aussie mix preferably. may not look intimidating, but their loyal enough to be protective-in most cases.


----------



## myheart (May 5, 2010)

I know Aussies and Healers are cool, but don't forget that they are herding breeds. Without a doubt, your daughter, your critters, and yourself could be objects of their herding instincts. I've heard stories of kids being herded around a dining room tables by a herding dog. Wolfhounds are sight-hounds, maybe not the best pick with other small animals around. 

So sorry to hear about Mimzy. I hope Fallow is able to get over his grieving for her.

myheart


----------



## fuzz16 (May 5, 2010)

ya i have had an aussie/sheperd mix and pit/dane mixes. a wolfhound i would have no problem trusting around a kid. i am probably going to just find a heeler or aussie mix and be done with it. its all in how you train them  i know ill never be able to erase the traits in them, but they can be controlled. 

and Fallow's doing a bit better now....after we move into the apartment and he gets free roam of tha patio and i get some grass growing for him he will be happier im sure


----------



## fuzz16 (May 8, 2010)

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/pet/1728058398.html

i emailed the rescue about her...after a few weeks of her being thrown at me repeatedly through petfinder and cl. lol


----------



## fuzz16 (May 12, 2010)

annoyed at the fact i have sent emails to rescues that have URGENT dogs about the dogs and sent in applications but i receive no responses at all. really aggervating.

we get the apartment in 9 days. charlee was cryin all night i got about 4 hours of sleep. ): she was just screamin i had no idea how to help her...i felt so pitiful and useless.

no other updates really...blah


----------



## fuzz16 (May 16, 2010)

people who work with dog rescues...tell me how a person is supposed to adopt a dog for 300-600$??? I realize it's a rescue and they run off the money they receive from donations...but I am wantin to save a life of a dog from a shelter that does not adopt out to civilians...so i would have to pay 350-400$ to have the dog not be put down..how is this a rescue. i might as well get a purebred dog. 

UGH


----------



## fuzz16 (May 28, 2010)

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=58137&forum_id=6

new blog....since mimzy has passed (RIP) i figured a new one suits us better.


----------

